# .net broadcast?



## Daddynorm (May 4, 2013)

On shutdown with windows 8 pro occasionally shutdown is interrupted with message: ".net broadcast event window"...."this exception unknown exception...occurs in the application at location...." and I have to tell it to shutdown and force close ???? application. Is there a fix?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you have an ATI/AMD video card, this is caused by the *ATI Catalyst Control Cente*r software. You can uninstall *Catalyst Control Center *and just keep the drivers for the Video card. That should do it.


----------

